# MMS with JT's CM9 (ICS Build 1)



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has gotten this to work, but my MMS isn't working with JT/Teamhacksung's ROM of CM9 (ICS Build 1). Anyone else experiencing similar troubles?


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

*Known Issues*

No hardware composition (but hardware acceleration works)
Video recording does not work.
Video playback is not hardware-accelerated.
Some camera options FC. (The camera is a temporary hack, when the Nexus S ICS source is released, there will be a proper fix.)
Movie Studio does not work.
Can select widget on launcher without being on the widget screen *
Phone unnecessarily gets data connection on device encryption password enter screen.
WiFi automatically turns on after quitting airplane mode if WiFi was used during airplane mode.
Data Roaming is enabled by default
Sometimes duplicates listing of external SD files in the media database
Native tether (USB/WiFI/BT) does not work
MMS can be flaky (works sometimes, sometimes not)
Android OS battery usage _display_ higher than normal.

All in the OP


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

big_limits said:


> *Known Issues*
> No hardware composition (but hardware acceleration works)
> Video recording does not work.
> Video playback is not hardware-accelerated.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Mms send has not worked on any ics build for the fascinate. Recieving mms works tho.


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> Mms send has not worked on any ics build for the fascinate. Recieving mms works tho.


Receiving MMS doesn't work for me


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Receiving works if your wifi is turned off. Still unable to send though.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

jbr05ki said:


> Receiving works if your wifi is turned off. Still unable to send though.


Receiving works every time with my WiFi on or off.


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

Sendan said:


> Receiving works every time with my WiFi on or off.


I guess that is just for you only.


----------

